# New from Red Deer AB.



## turner (Jan 30, 2018)

Glad to have found this site, my machine experience has been automotive cylinder heads. That was back in the days of the cast iron V8's, I do little cylinder head work now. I currently have a RF30 Drill/Mill, and it is the most used tool in my shop/garage. I am looking to learn and hopefully in the not to distant future acquire a  smaller but quality experienced lathe.  Thanks.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Janger (Feb 7, 2018)

Look in the classified section for lathes... welcome to the forum.


----------



## Everett (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello! New here as well.  I have a Busy Bee clone of the RF-30 round column too, and it's surprising what it can do with a bit of fiddling.


----------



## turner (Feb 12, 2018)

Any mods to the Bee? I have done little other than tighten the X & Y back lash, and attach a light. 
Eyes are dimming.


----------



## Everett (Feb 13, 2018)

No mods completed yet, but working on a couple.  Got some cheap digital calipers that are going to get mounted to the machine for a "less wealthy man's DRO," a new quill stop is in the works and playing with a way of re-finding center after raising/lowering the head.  I would like to get a knee mill at some point but the CX603 is what I could afford for now.


----------



## turner (Feb 13, 2018)

Looked at an "I-gage" less wealthy man's DRO at KMS, could I trust it? Much rather trust the dials for now. I stumbled across a Knee Mill last yr, the upper components looked very similar to ours, nice little machine. Unfortunately not for sale...yet! It looks as if it hasn't ran in yrs, very dusty. It is in Red Deer at an old machine shop, some day it will have to go.
I would be interested to hear what you come up with for re-finding center.


----------



## Janger (Feb 15, 2018)

There are a couple of posts in here somewhere on installing igaging dros. I have a set I bought at busybee attached to my mini mill. They are handy and useful. One drawback is the measurement screens update too slowly and make landing on a measurement a bit fussy. They work though and made my mill better.


----------



## Colten Edwards (Feb 28, 2018)

I have the igaging DRO's installed on my mill along with a shumatech DRO-550. unfortunately this is no longer being manufactered.  There is  yuri toys which uses an android phone app to connect to the the DRO's. Could also use a tablet


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome.


----------

